# Ugly John's First Annual Brew, Cruise, and Backyard BBQ Event!!!!



## uglyjohns (Nov 5, 2012)

We are hosting our first annual Brews, Cruise, & Backyard BBQ event here at Ugly Johns Thunder Bay Marina on 5/4/13 & at our Catoosa location on 3/23/13.  Sponsorships, team entries, and car entries are available! Contact me for more information/pricing. My email address is [email protected], office phone is 918-782-4414 (ask for Brooke).  We would love for you to join and see just how skilled of a BBQ cook you are, OR if you have the most awesome car in Oklahoma!
Thank you!


----------

